# Used glock 17 tune up?



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I just won a bid o gunbroker for a used glock 17. I think it is about 8 or nine years old. Should I be looking to replace anything such as springs? I am a newbie to glocks. What should I look at to see how durable or used the gun is? I'll be purchasing night sights and some mags, should I add anything to the list? It's a third generation 17.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

chances are its ready to rock as it is. i'd say take it to the range, put three or four hundred (thats alot) of rounds through it. if it fires them all with no hiccups, id say your all set. as for checking for wear, look at the magazine lips for excessive wear, and check out the feed ramp. if both look good, and it shoots well, then you have yourself a damn good gun.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

3rd gen? Well, I guess it depends on the obvious wear when you get it. Some haven't seen 500 rounds. I guess some depends on the price you paid also. Of course we know it won't be in pristine condition, but you'll have to take it to the range, break it down, and figure out what shape it's in. Personally, I wouldn't buy anything in anticipation of your Glock. I'll bet it's okay with everything as is. Clean and lube it like you would anything else. Then send us your range report of the G17 you got for a good price off Gunbroker! Good luck with it, right now spend on ammo to test it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You already have night sights and mags covered. If the gun works, which it almost surely will, you're good to go.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Cool, Thanks for the replies.


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

Not to be nosey but what was your final bid? Just curious.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

$395, I hope I didn't get took.:watching:


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

You've done well. If you've got a hankerin to try competition go to gssfonline.com. One of the member benefits is there's a Glock armorer at every GSSF match. Think you need springs replaced,got a mag thats acting funny or any other issue with your Glock pistol? The armorer fixes it for FREE!!


----------



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

Just bought a 2nd gen. G17 (1989). Shipped it off to Smyrna for a parts upgrade. Wow! They turned my A- Glock into an A+. They replaced the "weekend" rear sights with the new adjustables. Here's the run down on the new parts: firing pin assembly, firing pin safety, extractor, trigger assembly, mag. catch, slide stop, slide lock, spring, recoil spring, locking block and new case too. Hellz yeah. The only thing out of pocket for me was the $53 for overnight shipping.


----------

